# Consumer Electronics Show - Kindleboards



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be at CES in Las Vegas later this week. This trade show is the largest gadgets show in the world. I went last year, for my first time.

This year, word is that eReaders and eBook technologies are going to be among the top items being showcased. 

I plan to take lots of pictures and see lots of demos! Let me know if you have ideas or wishes of what you'd like to hear about or see while I'm there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And pass out lots of KindleBoards 'business' cards!

VegasAsian is going too. . . . . .hope you all find each other!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Can't wait for the pictures and details!! Can anyone go, or is it for people in the industry?


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

That is great Harvey.  I am looking forward to hearing about new advancements coming in eReader technology.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I'll be at CES in Las Vegas later this week. This trade show is the largest gadgets show in the world. I went last year, for my first time.
> 
> This year, word is that eReaders and eBook technologies are going to be among the top items being showcased.
> 
> I plan to take lots of pictures and see lots of demos! Let me know if you have ideas or wishes of what you'd like to hear about or see while I'm there.


I am so envious - wish it was the same time as hubbies trade show in 2 weeks - I would want to go to the one you are going to


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Are we going to get pics like we did last year?  
Have fun, Harvey.
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

What fun!  Maybe you'll get to see the Apple Tablet, wonder if it will be a reader.  Pics are a definite please.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

The pen that digitally records what you write and can also record what you say at the same time.  I don't know what it's called.  That would have been more valuable to me in college than the stupid tablet laptop we beta tested.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Anju No. 469 said:


> What fun! Maybe you'll get to see the Apple Tablet, wonder if it will be a reader. Pics are a definite please.


I think the tablet (or "slate") is coming, but not at CES. Apple's reportedly making an end-of-January announcement, and my guess is that it will be about a tablet-type of device.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm hoping Amazon has some Kindle announcements during or soon after CES (I know they're not participating).

New Kindle Software allowing folders / tags
New Kindle DX International with plastic screen (lighter than the original DX)
New Kindle 3
I'm hoping new hardware will jump ahead of the current and announced competitors. I'm sure they haven't been sitting on their hands while the competition is working hard.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

One thing I have set up, is a one-on-one with the CEO of COOL-ER, who is announcing 3 new COOL-ER eReader models at the show.

BTW, at their booth they'll have authors Tess Gerritsen and Jason Pinter; anyone know their work? If you send me questions, I promise I will ask them!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tess Gerritsen write a good series about a trauma surgeon who helps solve murders. . . . .I have a book by Pinter on my Kindle as well, but haven't read it yet.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Tess Gerritsen write a good series about a trauma surgeon who helps solve murders. . . . .I have a book by Pinter on my Kindle as well, but haven't read it yet.


One of her books was a freebie a while back, too, so lots of the long-time Kindlers probably have it. I think it was _The Surgeon_.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes! That's the title I got and was trying to think of. . . .it was good enough that I went ahead an bought the next in the series. . . 

<bwahahahaha. . . .that's just what we wanted them to do. . . .bwahahahaha>


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Yay Harvey. Will you be posting pics here or in the blog section? Tweeting?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And the burning question. . . . will you be wearing your helmet cam?


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I'll be at CES in Las Vegas later this week. This trade show is the largest gadgets show in the world. I went last year, for my first time.
> 
> This year, word is that eReaders and eBook technologies are going to be among the top items being showcased.
> 
> I plan to take lots of pictures and see lots of demos! Let me know if you have ideas or wishes of what you'd like to hear about or see while I'm there.


Very cool. Get a picture of that new Skiff ebook reader!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am going with Daddy and Daddy's friend (pro's for being Daddy's geeky Little Girl) when are you getting to Vegas? hopefully Vegas members can have a last minute meet up.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That's great, Vegas!! I get there Thursday afternoon. It would be fun to meet for coffee with you and any other Vegas Kindlers.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Harvey said:


> That's great, Vegas!! I get there Thursday afternoon. It would be fun to meet for coffee with you and any other Vegas Kindlers.


Now I'm jealous! Y'all have lots of fun.
And I just really need to get going on a NM (Albuquerque/SF) meetup.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I always wanted to go to CES!  It looks so much fun!  Though I heard via Kindle Chronicles podcast that Amazon won't be there and slim pickings from the e-readers side of things.  Oh Harvey you should me the guy who does the Kindle Chronicles podcast!  In his latest podcast he states that he and his wife will be there too!  Perhaps you can even do an impromtu interview thing and discuss the Kindle.  It would be very interesting.  I believe the Kindle Chronicles guy's name is Len Edgerly (spell check possibly).

Tris


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Thanks for the reminder - I've emailed Len a few times back and forth, and he even interviewed Leslie a few months ago for his podcast. Would be great to meet him at CES!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Just saw this today. I can't see how this is waterproof from the picture, but hopefully you can check it out. Its a new waterproof (floating!) Kindle case from M-edge.

http://www.businesswire.com/portal/site/home/permalink/?ndmViewId=news_view&newsId=20100105005849&newsLang=en


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Please tell Gerritsen that her offer of a free book a year or so ago introduced, at least, me to her writing and enticed me into buying all of her Kindle offerings. I am sure many others did the same.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Thanks - hadn't seen that. I will ask M-Edge about that!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Raffeer said:


> Please tell Gerritsen that her offer of a free book a year or so ago introduced, at least, me to her writing and enticed me into buying all of her Kindle offerings. I am sure many others did the same.


Thank you - I will do that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I second what Raffeer said. . . . .

As to that M-edge case. . . .yeah. . . .I'd love more details and pics.  Though it looks a bit like overkill. . . . . wonder how much it costs?


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

I am so jealous!  It's been many years since I attended a CES (or any trade show), and I can't even imagine all the wondrous and fun thingies you'll be seeing this year.  Just come back and share, share, share.


----------



## RKCHR (Nov 13, 2009)

NEW YORK, January 4th, 2010 - Skiff, LLC and Sprint (NYSE: S) today announced that they will preview the Skiff Reader, the first e-reader optimized for newspaper and magazine content, at the 2010 International Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas later this week.

The picture looks pretty cool....  wonder what it is like in real life.....


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

So don't laugh....I'm always on the lookout for new ways to store earbuds.  I don't like wrapping them around my mp3 (don't want any kinks) so if you see anything cool please post about it.  Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

There is an entire area of CES set up for eBooks and eReaders, including M-Edge, TrendyDigital, Interead, iRiver, Plastic Logic (which has a huge booth area), Overdrive, and a bunch of companies I've never heard of.

Blio is supposed to be unveiled at CES, but I don't see a booth for them.

Sony will have a big exhibit area for all of their products, including their eReaders.

Of course, none of Amazon, Apple, or Barnes & Noble are exhibiting there.

Here's the floorplan of exhibitors: http://cesweb.org/exhibits/2010_floorplans.asp


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> So don't laugh....I'm always on the lookout for new ways to store earbuds. I don't like wrapping them around my mp3 (don't want any kinks) so if you see anything cool please post about it. Thanks!


OMG, ME TOO!!!! I am always looking for some better way to store them. I have a Nano and I hate that when I wrap them around they get all tangled. 
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Harvey said:


> There is an entire area of CES set up for eBooks and eReaders, including M-Edge, TrendyDigital, Interead, iRiver, Plastic Logic (which has a huge booth area), Overdrive, and a bunch of companies I've never heard of.
> 
> Blio is supposed to be unveiled at CES, but I don't see a booth for them.
> 
> ...


thanks for the heads up will so check this out.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Vegas_Asian said:


> thanks for the heads up will so check this out.


The eReader area is in the Central area of the Las Vegas Convention Center.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

drenee said:


> OMG, ME TOO!!!! I am always looking for some better way to store them. I have a Nano and I hate that when I wrap them around they get all tangled.
> deb


thread hijack - saw this in the Levenger catalog and thought it was pretty neat - expensive, but neat.
http://www.levenger.com/PAGETEMPLATES/PRODUCT/Product.asp?Params=category=15-102|level=2-3|pageid=6818


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry to continue the hijack, but I LOVE those.  Yes, they are a bit pricy for what they are, but this is the first item I've seen that comes even close to what I'm looking for.
Thank you so very much.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not exactly a hijack, I think. . . .Harvey, I get the impression you're supposed to scout CES for earbud coil holders. . . .or something like that!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Dawn & Drenee, I think that if you do any crafting, making one of these would not be difficult to do and not nearly as costly.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Harvey- I'd like to know what you think of Plastic Logics Que. I like my Dx but I am always enticed by the new stuff!

Lynn L


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Harvey, I'm so jealous!  I got to go one year but most unfortunately went over with a co-worker to attend a men's tennis event which was wonderful and took place in Vegas the two days prior to the show and we had tickets to the show and she just didn't CARE.  All she wanted was to leave to go home.  I dragged her around for awhile and managed to hit the Atari  and related areas and Tandem (I was a programmer then, on Tandem micros and had an Atari. ) but she was such a wet blanket.

Anyway I know you know, but WEAR COMFORTABLE SHOES!!  

Can't wait to read your report.  And heck, hoping for some really cool KB discounts.. be sure to print up KB stats so they know we are an active consumer audience.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Harvey said:


> ^ Thanks for the reminder - I've emailed Len a few times back and forth, and he even interviewed Leslie a few months ago for his podcast. Would be great to meet him at CES!


Hey I remember listening to that interview. He does some really great stuff with his podcast, so those who have yet to listen...I strongly urge you all too! If you do meet him Harvey tell him Tris says "awesome job with the podcast, keep it up, and I appreciate the all of the effort!" Oh and you do an interview give all of us here a heads up and a shout out!

Tris


----------



## kory (May 29, 2009)

drenee said:


> OMG, ME TOO!!!! I am always looking for some better way to store them. I have a Nano and I hate that when I wrap them around they get all tangled.
> deb


Here is one more solution
http://www.sendstation.com/us/products/earbuddy/


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kory, thank you.  That is a really neat item.  I have bookmarked that one.  
I spent 15 minutes untangling two pair of mine just a few minutes ago.  
deb


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey if you're still monitoring this, I'd appreciate if you could swing by the Liquavista booth.  They are supposed to have full color screens and/or devices for ereaders (with demo units).  I just saw a video and the screens look pretty impressive.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I saw an interview with the Blio guy while I was at the gym. From what I saw on the closed captioning it is software for your PC not an e-reader device.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I want to know about the Microsoft keynote speech.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See if they have any tricorders . . . . . . .


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like Harvey's got his work cut out for him.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

His life would be easier if he was using the helmet cam. Then he could provide a link to the necessary footage and not have to type up 9,000 posts.

Or maybe he is trying to up his post count.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Or maybe he is trying to up his post count.


LOL


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jesslyn said:


> Harvey if you're still monitoring this, I'd appreciate if you could swing by the Liquavista booth. They are supposed to have full color screens and/or devices for ereaders (with demo units). I just saw a video and the screens look pretty impressive.


OK, will definitely do that. Thanks. I noticed they are in the eReader area, but I was not familiar with their company name.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Harvey- I'd like to know what you think of Plastic Logics Que. I like my Dx but I am always enticed by the new stuff!
> 
> Lynn L


I'm hoping to get a hands-on demo and some pix of the Plastic Logic readers.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

ProfCrash said:


> His life would be easier if he was using the helmet cam. Then he could provide a link to the necessary footage and not have to type up 9,000 posts.
> 
> Or maybe he is trying to up his post count.


This show is probably the only place I could wear my helmet cam and not get strange looks..!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Dawn & Drenee, I think that if you do any crafting, making one of these would not be difficult to do and not nearly as costly.


The problem is I'm still figuring out a design  The one from Levenger would be easy to make, but I'm not a fan of the way it loops. Over time it would develop a kink in the cord which might cause unnecessary wear. But I'm liking the earbuddy one (as soon as I verify my Bose earbuds will work in there).

Thanks for the posts!


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Lady Gaga is going to be at CES today. Apparently she's partnered with Polaroid.
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/lady-gaga-directing-the-instant-shots-at-ces-1859688.html


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Just saw this today. I can't see how this is waterproof from the picture, but hopefully you can check it out. Its a new waterproof (floating!) Kindle case from M-edge.
> 
> http://www.businesswire.com/portal/site/home/permalink/?ndmViewId=news_view&newsId=20100105005849&newsLang=en


I wonder if Whispernet works underwater.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ordered the E-buddy - I so need this thing.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello from Las Vegas!










Got here this afternoon, and spent some time in the "eBooks TechZone" area of the trade show. More to come; I'll post separate threads for the various eReader products on display here.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Woooo hooooo! *waves to Harvey from Jersey*  I am so jealous of the fact that you are surrounded by all the new technology!!!

Have fun friend!!! =)


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I listened to The Kindle Chronicles extra where Len interviewed the QUE folks and I am sooooo excited about this product for business use.  Harvey--here's another vote for a preview of that product.


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Harvey-  I hope that you can get to Qualcomm/Mirasol display which may be the screen for Kindle 3.  I/m more excited about that than the Que, since the Que is NOT color!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sariy said:


> The pen that digitally records what you write and can also record what you say at the same time. I don't know what it's called. That would have been more valuable to me in college than the stupid tablet laptop we beta tested.


Livescribe. I have one and love it for meetings and doctor's appointments.

Betsy


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> I wonder if Whispernet works underwater.


It definitely does not. Water attenuates (removes) all radio signals except extremely low frequency ones.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

_Loving this thread... enabling earbud storage device shopping and getting to live vicariously through Harvey at the show..........._


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Harvey had a ball in Vegas!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice pics, I will be there in April


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

What time does CES open up on Sunday? I plan on going Sunday


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Malweth said:


> It definitely does not. Water attenuates (removes) all radio signals except extremely low frequency ones.


I should have put [kidding] and [/kidding] marks around my comment.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> I should have put [kidding] and [/kidding] marks around my comment.


One never knows what others know


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> What time does CES open up on Sunday? I plan on going Sunday


Lucky you.


----------

